# Gw2



## AtronOm (7. April 2014)

Weiss einer ob es auch von dem Account abhängt wie viele Pres man aus der Mystischen Schmiede zieht ich persönlich habe bis jetzt erst 2 gezogen und Spiele seit anfang. Haben aber auch andere in der Gilde die schon insgesamt über 30 gezogen haben und immer so 100g profit machen pro Pre.


----------



## Koyote (14. April 2014)

Es gibt immer Gerüchte über Lucker-Accounts usw.  Eine 100% richtige Antwort kann dir kein Spieler geben.

ich bin der Meinung, es ist reines Glück


----------

